# HMS Ardent at Camperdown



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Serious question folks.

My brother-in-law is doing some research on his family and has discovered that an ancestor served onboard HMS Ardent at the Battle of Camperdown.

I know that Ardent was a converted East Indiaman and was in the thick of the fighting and took 98 cannon shots in her hull alone. The ship also had the highest number of casualties of any British ship - 41 men killed including the Captain and 107 injured.

Basically, my brother-in-law wants to track down any records that may be available - crew lists etc. and wants to know how to go about this.

I have suggested the National Maritime Museum and the RN Museum but am I correct and are there any better (or correct) ideas?

Any help greatfully received.

Thanks;

McC


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Go to
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/search.asp
and type

Word or phrase Ardent

Year range 1795 to 1825 

Department or Series code ADM

There are 87 results. I leave you to choose which ones may be of interest.


Roger


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Roger;

Your reply ia on its way to my brother-in law.

McC


----------

